
Gibson Brands Announces the Closure of Cakewalk - kevincennis
https://reverb.com/news/gibson-brands-announces-the-closure-of-cakewalk
======
gbraad
It saddens me to see this happen, as it is not just Sonar, but also Rapture
Pro (Dimension Pro) and Z3ta+ that will cease development. I do not think
anyone at Cakewalk saw this coming, as they were still celebrating their 30th
anniversary and were really improving in the last 2 years and especially last
few months. I hope another party steps in and acquires them, as nothing good
can come from staying at Gibson... they have called Opcode before and
Deckadance (under the Stanton brand).

------
kevincennis
SONAR was my first DAW when I was like 15. I eventually "graduated" to Pro
Tools when I was running real recording sessions later in my 20s, but Cakewalk
absolutely opened the door for me. Sad to see them go, especially since I have
a few friends in Boston who work there.

------
jenkstom
Please open source this? If possible, that is.

